# Package conflict, many dependencies.



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 7, 2012)

I was trying to compile Opera so that I could use WebM. 

I got the following error:


```
pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```

When I tried to remove pkg-config-0.25_1 I found dozens of dependencies.

My ports tree is up-to-date, what am I doing wrongly? I'm using FreeBSD v. 8.3.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 7, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 7, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 8, 2012)

Problem now solved.

Summary: I wanted to use Opera to view Youtube videos using the HTML5 trial. The version of Opera you can download from the web site isn't compiled with WebM support for some reason so I tried to compile it myself from Port. 

I hit the problem that pkg_config conflicted with pkgconf. I got this error messager:




```
pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```
When I tried to remove pkg-config-0.25_1 I found dozens of dependencies.

Solution:

On advice from SirDice and graudeejs I installed portmaster and ran the corresponding command line shown in the  /usr/ports/UPDATING file.

After that the compile ran straight through.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 8, 2012)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> On advice from SirDice and Grugees I installed portmaster and ran the corresponding command line shown in the  /usr/ports/UPDATING file.



you mean *graudeejs*


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 8, 2012)

ooops


----------

